# Coronavirus: 242 morti nelle ultime 24 ore e 14.000 infetti



## pazzomania (13 Febbraio 2020)

I nuovi metodi di conteggio delle persone che vengono applicati da ieri, stanno portando a galla dei numeri più vicini alla realtà: solo ieri 242 morti e 14.000 infetti.

Intanto anche in Vietnam una cittadina di 10.000 abitanti è stata messa in quarantena

Mentre sulla nave giapponese (ormai tristemente famosa) i contagiati sono arrivati a 218.


----------



## pazzomania (13 Febbraio 2020)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> I nuovi metodi di conteggio delle persone che vengono applicati da ieri, stanno portando a galla dei numeri più vicini alla realtà.
> 
> Intanto anche in Vietnam una cittadina di 10.000 abitanti è stata messa in quarantena
> 
> Mentre sulla nave giapponese (ormai tristemente famosa) i contagiati sono arrivati a 218.



Chissà quanti ne hanno nascosti già quei maledetti.

Da noi probabilmente arriverà poco o nulla, ma spiace per quei poveracci.

Speriamo il caldo non lo faccia davvero diffondere in paesi come India e Africa.


----------



## admin (13 Febbraio 2020)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> I nuovi metodi di conteggio delle persone che vengono applicati da ieri, stanno portando a galla dei numeri più vicini alla realtà: solo ieri 242 morti e 14.000 infetti.
> 
> Intanto anche in Vietnam una cittadina di 10.000 abitanti è stata messa in quarantena
> 
> Mentre sulla nave giapponese (ormai tristemente famosa) i contagiati sono arrivati a 218.



Lo disse un tizio di un'università americana: i contagiati sono almeno 50.000 al giorno. 

Sono tutti dentro casa, sterilizzano le città, ma i contagi continuano ad aumentare a vista d'occhio. Mi sa che manca davvero poco ai lanciafiamme...


----------



## Zanc9 (13 Febbraio 2020)

Solo il caso della nave giapponese rende l'idea di come 40000 contagiati in un mese in una città di 1 milione e mezzo di abitanti fosse una fuffa


----------



## pazzomania (13 Febbraio 2020)

Zanc9 ha scritto:


> Solo il caso della nave giapponese rende l'idea di come 40000 contagiati in un mese in una città di 1 milione e mezzo di abitanti fosse una fuffa



Wuhan ne ha 11 milioni, pensa.

Hubei, la provincia dove iniziò tutto, ha gli abitanti dell'* intera Italia*


----------



## pazzomania (13 Febbraio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Lo disse un tizio di un'università americana: i contagiati sono almeno 50.000 al giorno.
> 
> Sono tutti dentro casa, sterilizzano le città, ma i contagi continuano ad aumentare a vista d'occhio. Mi sa che manca davvero poco ai lanciafiamme...



Eh si, non esiste proprio il modo di contarli tutti, non si puo' proprio materialmente.

Hanno già mandato le liquidatrici 2.0

Le hanno fatte rasare a zero e buttate all' inferno ste povere ragazze...


----------



## admin (13 Febbraio 2020)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Eh si, non esiste proprio il modo di contarli tutti, non si puo' proprio materialmente.
> 
> Hanno già mandato le liquidatrici 2.0
> 
> Le hanno fatte rasare a zero e buttate all' inferno ste povere ragazze...



Chi sarebbero queste?


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (13 Febbraio 2020)

Zanc9 ha scritto:


> Solo il caso della nave giapponese rende l'idea di come 40000 contagiati in un mese in una città di 1 milione e mezzo di abitanti fosse una fuffa



Wuhan ha 11 milioni di abitanti, non 1 e mezzo. i contagiati sono chiaramente sottostimati


----------



## pazzomania (13 Febbraio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Chi sarebbero queste?



Infermiere, rasate a zero per non far attaccare il virus ai capelli e spedite nel centro dell' epidemia.


----------



## Milanforever26 (13 Febbraio 2020)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Eh si, non esiste proprio il modo di contarli tutti, non si puo' proprio materialmente.
> 
> Hanno già mandato le liquidatrici 2.0
> 
> Le hanno fatte rasare a zero e buttate all' inferno ste povere ragazze...



Poveracce...comunque lo dicono in tanti da tempo..misure draconiane non le avrebbero mai prese per una banale polmonite


----------



## pazzomania (13 Febbraio 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Poveracce...comunque lo dicono in tanti da tempo..misure draconiane non le avrebbero mai prese per una banale polmonite



Non esiste banale polmonite, la polmonite è sempre roba seria.

La questione è che non è una banale influenza piuttosto.

Io non ho gran paura che si diffonda da noi, ma mi spiace sinceramente per tutti quegli innocenti, se davvero son stati tenuti nascosti i primi casi ( toglierei il "se")


----------



## Super_Lollo (13 Febbraio 2020)

Zanc9 ha scritto:


> Solo il caso della nave giapponese rende l'idea di come 40000 contagiati in un mese in una città di 1 milione e mezzo di abitanti fosse una fuffa



no li è un caso a parte per via dell aria condizionata.


----------



## pazzomania (13 Febbraio 2020)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> no li è un caso a parte per via dell aria condizionata.



Non ho ancora capito bene questo punto;

A me pare una leggenda metropolitana che venga usata l' aria condizionata quando perfino tu sai che è contaminata, tanto vale prendere un ago e infettarli direttamente.

Infatti, nei live su instagram degli "ostaggi" su quella nave, se non erro una donna diceva che l' aria condizionata fosse spenta (ovviamente)

Se intendi che gli infettati si siano ammalati pre-emergenza, probabilmente si. 

Ma significa comunque che è virulentissimo.

Voglio dire, se su una nave c'è uno che ha la comune influenza non è che infetta centinaia di persone con l' aria condizionata.


----------



## Super_Lollo (13 Febbraio 2020)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Non ho ancora capito bene questo punto;
> 
> A me pare una leggenda metropolitana che venga usata l' aria condizionata quando perfino tu sai che è contaminata, tanto vale prendere un ago e infettarli direttamente.
> 
> ...



A non ne ho idea, lo dicevano ieri a SkyTg24 che quello della nave è una situazione limite. 

Come il discorso della percentuale di contagio se il virus arrivasse in Africa, li farebbe una strage in 3 mesi. Non hanno manco le strade, figurarsi gli ospedali.


----------



## pazzomania (13 Febbraio 2020)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> A non ne ho idea, lo dicevano ieri a SkyTg24 che quello della nave è una situazione limite.
> 
> Come il discorso della percentuale di contagio se il virus arrivasse in Africa, li farebbe una strage in 3 mesi. Non hanno manco le strade, figurarsi gli ospedali.



Si si, ma pure in India dove c'è la metà dei poveri del mondo.

Probabilmente il fatto che faccia caldo è decisivo, meno male.

La cosa che più mi fa rabbrividire è la durata, ci sono decine di migliaia di casi che ne guariscono ne muoiono... è un virus davvero davvero bast...do


----------



## Clarenzio (13 Febbraio 2020)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> I nuovi metodi di conteggio delle persone che vengono applicati da ieri, stanno portando a galla dei numeri più vicini alla realtà: solo ieri 242 morti e 14.000 infetti.
> 
> Intanto anche in Vietnam una cittadina di 10.000 abitanti è stata messa in quarantena
> 
> Mentre sulla nave giapponese (ormai tristemente famosa) i contagiati sono arrivati a 218.



Purtroppo stiamo affrontando il picco massimo di sviluppo e diffusione del virus (come ricordato da Zhong Nanshan ed altri studiosi del settore nelle ultime settimane), da marzo poi la situazione dovrebbe migliorare.
Vedremo.


----------



## Clarenzio (13 Febbraio 2020)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> Wuhan ha 11 milioni di abitanti, non 1 e mezzo. i contagiati sono chiaramente sottostimati



Disinformazione a go-go su internet...


----------



## pazzomania (13 Febbraio 2020)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Purtroppo stiamo affrontando il picco massimo di sviluppo e diffusione del virus (come ricordato da Zhong Nanshan ed altri studiosi del settore nelle ultime settimane), da marzo poi la situazione dovrebbe migliorare.
> Vedremo.



Eh si, speriamo. 

Se continua cosi ancora 20 giorni si tratterà di qualche decina di migliaia di morti, una strage totale.


----------



## Baba (13 Febbraio 2020)

L’anti cristo è arrivato. La fine è vicina


----------



## Clarenzio (13 Febbraio 2020)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Eh si, speriamo.
> 
> Se continua cosi ancora 20 giorni si tratterà di qualche decina di migliaia di morti, una strage totale.



Qualche decina dubito visti i dati finora emersi, ma diverse migliaia è sicuro.
La domanda però è: come ne uscirà il governo cinese che per un mese ha tenuto nascosto la natura del nuovo virus? Che immagine avranno di Xi i soldatini del suo Paese? In occidente nell'ultima settimana non si usano parole distensive a caso.


----------



## pazzomania (13 Febbraio 2020)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Qualche decina dubito visti i dati finora emersi, ma diverse migliaia è sicuro.
> La domanda però è: come ne uscirà il governo cinese che per un mese ha tenuto nascosto la natura del nuovo virus? Che immagine avranno di Xi i soldatini del suo Paese? In occidente nell'ultima settimana non si usano parole distensive a caso.



Ma, non so, laggiù i dissidenti li neutralizzano ( fisicamente o in altre maniere)

Spero "solo" qualche migliaia, ma è abbastanza esponenziale la cosa fino ad ora, continuasse per altri 20 giorni cosi.....

Senza contare quelli non conteggiati nelle ultime settimane.


----------



## Super_Lollo (13 Febbraio 2020)

Baba ha scritto:


> L’anti cristo è arrivato. La fine è vicina



La cosa non è che mi dispiaccia son sincero. Mi dispiace per mio figlio, quello si.


----------



## mark (13 Febbraio 2020)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> La cosa non è che mi dispiaccia son sincero. Mi dispiace per mio figlio, quello si.



Quoto, non è questo il caso ovviamente, ma ce lo meriteremmo tutto.
Fin da quando l'Homo Sapiens si è evoluto non ha fatto altro che causare estinzioni di massa (questo già da prima della rivoluzione agricola avvenuta 12 mila anni fa), direi che prima o poi la natura presenterà il conto.


----------



## pazzomania (13 Febbraio 2020)

Baba ha scritto:


> L’anti cristo è arrivato. La fine è vicina



Malattie, locuste in Africa, cambiamenti climatici, fuoco.

Abbiamo tutto.


----------



## Super_Lollo (13 Febbraio 2020)

Informarsi per resistere.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (13 Febbraio 2020)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Qualche decina dubito visti i dati finora emersi, ma diverse migliaia è sicuro.
> La domanda però è: come ne uscirà il governo cinese che per un mese ha tenuto nascosto la natura del nuovo virus? Che immagine avranno di Xi i soldatini del suo Paese? In occidente nell'ultima settimana non si usano parole distensive a caso.



A mio avviso il governo centrale cinese è solo parzialmente colpevole dei ritardi e dei numeri sottostimati. In un regime, il responsabile della città tende a mentire (per paura) al suo superiore responsabile della provincia che a sua volta mente al resposabile della macro regione e cosi via. A Chernobyl successe un po' quello cos' come nella grande carestia del 1960 sotto Mao in Cina dove tutti i politici dei villaggi gonfiavano le produzioni per timore..alla fine il riso reale era la metà.


----------



## willcoyote85 (13 Febbraio 2020)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Purtroppo stiamo affrontando il picco massimo di sviluppo e diffusione del virus (come ricordato da Zhong Nanshan ed altri studiosi del settore nelle ultime settimane), da marzo poi la situazione dovrebbe migliorare.
> Vedremo.



parecchi han parlato di picco 10 giornni fa, altri dicono a maggio.
non parlo di sfigati su internet, ma di esperti.

se non sappiamo quanti se ne sono ammalati-morti i giorni scorsi non sapremo nemmeno quando sarà il picco e quanti morti davvero avrà fatto il virus quando tutto sarà finito.

nella pagina ufficiale su internet da 2 giorni i contagi sono in calo. è affidabile? non lo so.


----------



## Zanc9 (13 Febbraio 2020)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Disinformazione a go-go su internet...



Scusa, intendi che mi sono confuso 1.5 con 11 definendola disinformazione?


----------



## Zanc9 (13 Febbraio 2020)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Wuhan ne ha 11 milioni, pensa.
> 
> Hubei, la provincia dove iniziò tutto, ha gli abitanti dell'* intera Italia*





Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> Wuhan ha 11 milioni di abitanti, non 1 e mezzo. i contagiati sono chiaramente sottostimati



Si scusate, mi sono confuso. Ancora peggio chiaramente


----------



## Zanc9 (13 Febbraio 2020)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> no li è un caso a parte per via dell aria condizionata.



Non mi fido molto, stanno la colpa di tutti questi contagiati all'aria condizionata ma io credo sia diventato un focolaio a causa dell'alta trasmissione della malattia


----------



## pazzomania (13 Febbraio 2020)

Zanc9 ha scritto:


> Non mi fido molto, stanno la colpa di tutti questi contagiati all'aria condizionata ma io credo sia diventato un focolaio a causa dell'alta trasmissione della malattia



Ovviamente, hai mai sentito di posti dove l' aria condizionata ha infettato decine di persone con una normale influenza?


----------



## Zanc9 (13 Febbraio 2020)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ovviamente, hai mai sentito di posti dove l' aria condizionata ha infettato decine di persone con una normale influenza?



E' chiaro che no, non ho mai sentito di storie del genere...cerco di andarci cauto coi pessimismi, ma quando una notizia è palesemente una cavolata bisogna pensar male per forza...come la storia dei contagiati che oggi sono in nettissimo aumento perchè "hanno cambiato i criteri di valutazione dei contagiati"....certo


----------



## pazzomania (13 Febbraio 2020)

Zanc9 ha scritto:


> E' chiaro che no, non ho mai sentito di storie del genere...cerco di andarci cauto coi pessimismi, ma quando una notizia è palesemente una cavolata bisogna pensar male per forza...come la storia dei contagiati che oggi sono in nettissimo aumento perchè "hanno cambiato i criteri di valutazione dei contagiati"....certo



Non è più questione di pessimisti, allarmisti oppure ottimisti e non allarmisti.

In Cina la situazione è disperata, dai noi per fortuna non si finirà cosi.


----------



## willcoyote85 (13 Febbraio 2020)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Non è più questione di pessimisti, allarmisti oppure ottimisti e non allarmisti.
> 
> In Cina la situazione è disperata, dai noi per fortuna non si finirà cosi.



probabilmente no, ma c'è una marea di cinesi che sono andati al capodanno e tornati belli belli pronti ad infettare tutti. ce n'è nel mio paese, figurarsi nelle grandi città.


----------



## Mika (13 Febbraio 2020)

mark ha scritto:


> Quoto, non è questo il caso ovviamente, ma ce lo meriteremmo tutto.
> Fin da quando l'Homo Sapiens si è evoluto non ha fatto altro che causare estinzioni di massa (questo già da prima della rivoluzione agricola avvenuta 12 mila anni fa), direi che prima o poi la natura presenterà il conto.



E' sarà molto salato che nemmeno ce lo immaginiamo, spero di essere già morto quando il conto sarà presentato.


----------



## Mika (13 Febbraio 2020)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Eh si, non esiste proprio il modo di contarli tutti, non si puo' proprio materialmente.
> 
> Hanno già mandato le liquidatrici 2.0
> 
> Le hanno fatte rasare a zero e buttate all' inferno ste povere ragazze...



Come mai le han fatto tagliare i capelli? E' diventato anche un virus radiattivo? I capelli non si tagliano solo in caso di radiattività?


----------



## pazzomania (13 Febbraio 2020)

Mika ha scritto:


> Come mai le han fatto tagliare i capelli? E' diventato anche un virus radiattivo? I capelli non si tagliano solo in caso di radiattività?



Si attacca ai capelli presumo, boh.


----------



## pazzomania (13 Febbraio 2020)

Avrei dei video privati ragazzi, ma non so come postarli.

Cinesi che mangiano piatti di una minestra con dentro un pipistrello arrostito.

Bambini che mangiano da una ciotola con dentro dei girini *vivi*.

E poi il top: una tavolata di ragazzi, con piccoli topolini VIVI che si dimenano in un vassoio, li prendono con una pinza, li immergono in una specie di salsa e poi se li mangiano VIVI.

Mi viene da vomitare a scriverlo.


----------



## admin (13 Febbraio 2020)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Avrei dei video privati ragazzi, ma non so come postarli.
> 
> Cinesi che mangiano piatti di una minestra con dentro un pipistrello arrostito.
> 
> ...



Manco i visitors, per Dio.

Comunque, seriamente, nemmeno gli uomini primitivi si cibavano di questa immondizia.


----------



## addox (13 Febbraio 2020)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Si attacca ai capelli presumo, boh.



L'influenza si attacca ai capelli? Inizio a pensare che nominarla influenza sia stato un modo per tenere sotto controllo il panico. L'influenza pur potendo essere mortale è vista come un male stagionale da fazzoletti usa e getta.


----------



## pazzomania (13 Febbraio 2020)

addox ha scritto:


> L'influenza si attacca ai capelli? Inizio a pensare che nominarla influenza sia stato un modo per tenere sotto controllo il panico. L'influenza pur potendo essere mortale è vista come un male stagionale da fazzoletti usa e getta.



Il virus presumo, non è che i capelli si infettano. 

Beh, comunque come resta tot tempo su oggetti/superfici non vedo perchè non possa resistere tot tempo sui capelli.


----------



## iceman. (13 Febbraio 2020)

Ma questi confini con questi quando è che li chiudono?


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (13 Febbraio 2020)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Avrei dei video privati ragazzi, ma non so come postarli.
> 
> Cinesi che mangiano piatti di una minestra con dentro un pipistrello arrostito.
> 
> ...



Streamable .com , trascini o copypasta semplicemente, senza nemmeno registrazione nel sito.


----------



## mark (13 Febbraio 2020)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Avrei dei video privati ragazzi, ma non so come postarli.
> 
> Cinesi che mangiano piatti di una minestra con dentro un pipistrello arrostito.
> 
> ...



è una questione culturale, a noi fanno schifo perchè non siamo abituati. Poi naturalmente possiamo parlare delle malattie che trasmettono e delle condizioni igieniche imbarazzanti, anche i piccioni sono portatori di malattie, solamente che vengono mangiati esclusivamente quelli da allevamento (per fortuna). In Cina non c'è questa distinzione a causa di un sovraffollamento che non rende rispettabili determinati parametri igenico-sanitari.
Alla fine il 99% dei problemi della società moderna sono dovuti al sovrappopolamento, siamo in troppi c'è poco da fare.


----------



## pazzomania (13 Febbraio 2020)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Streamable .com , trascini o copypasta semplicemente, senza nemmeno registrazione nel sito.



eh ma poi non puoi caricarlo qui


----------



## pazzomania (13 Febbraio 2020)

mark ha scritto:


> è una questione culturale, a noi fanno schifo perchè non siamo abituati. Poi naturalmente possiamo parlare delle malattie che trasmettono e delle condizioni igieniche imbarazzanti, anche i piccioni sono portatori di malattie, solamente che vengono mangiati esclusivamente quelli da allevamento (per fortuna). In Cina non c'è questa distinzione a causa di un sovraffollamento che non rende rispettabili determinati parametri igenico-sanitari.
> Alla fine il 99% dei problemi della società moderna sono dovuti al sovrappopolamento, siamo in troppi c'è poco da fare.



Mangiare sorci vivi altro che questione culturale, è lo Schifo, con la S maiuscola


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (13 Febbraio 2020)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> eh ma poi non puoi caricarlo qui



Ah, vedo che si visualizza solo il link.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (13 Febbraio 2020)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Mangiare sorci vivi altro che questione culturale, è lo Schifo, con la S maiuscola



ok quindi hai visto due video su YouTube e per te i cinesi vivono di pipistrelli e girini. Io ci ho vissuto 10 mesi in Cina, magari facci un giro anche te quando sto Coronavirus passerà. Un po' come dire che gli italiani vivono di lumache e rane o di budini fatti col sangue, ovvero sanguinaccio (chissà che schifo per tante culture)


----------



## willcoyote85 (13 Febbraio 2020)

mark ha scritto:


> è una questione culturale, a noi fanno schifo perchè non siamo abituati. Poi naturalmente possiamo parlare delle malattie che trasmettono e delle condizioni igieniche imbarazzanti, anche i piccioni sono portatori di malattie, solamente che vengono mangiati esclusivamente quelli da allevamento (per fortuna). In Cina non c'è questa distinzione a causa di un sovraffollamento che non rende rispettabili determinati parametri igenico-sanitari.
> Alla fine il 99% dei problemi della società moderna sono dovuti al sovrappopolamento, siamo in troppi c'è poco da fare.



si ma solo cina e india quanto sono? quasi la metà della popolazione mondiale 1/3?
si devono dare una regolata.


----------



## pazzomania (13 Febbraio 2020)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> ok quindi hai visto due video su YouTube e per te i cinesi vivono di pipistrelli e girini. Io ci ho vissuto 10 mesi in Cina, magari facci un giro anche te quando sto Coronavirus passerà. Un po' come dire che gli italiani vivono di lumache e rane (chissà che schifo per tante culture)



Hai preso la persona sbagliata da accusare di fare di tutta l' erba un fascio.

Non lo faccio e non l' ho di certo scritto.

Questo virus si dice che sia passato da animale a uomo, e non è la prima volta che accade in quelle zone. Chissà perchè.

Ne consegue che a mangiare mer...da oggi, mangiare mer...da domani, prima o poi salta fuori il disastro.

Non ho scritto da nessuna parte che tutti i cinesi lo fanno.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (13 Febbraio 2020)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Hai preso la persona sbagliata da accusare di fare di tutta l' erba un fascio.
> 
> Non lo faccio e non l' ho di certo scritto.
> 
> ...



che tu faccia di tutta l' erba un fascio è palese dalle baggianate che scrivi dove si deduce la tua totale ignoranza della cultura cinese


----------



## pazzomania (13 Febbraio 2020)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> che tu faccia di tutta l' erba un fascio è palese dalle baggianate che scrivi dove si deduce la tua totale ignoranza della cultura cinese



Se devi difendere mangia sorci in questa maniera, il problema l' hai tu, non certo io. 

Per me puoi accamparti nelle fognature di Milano e cacciare da mattino a sera con i tuoi amici cinesi ghiotti della stessa roba.

A me non crea nessun problema il cinese medio, non capisco nemmeno perchè te la sei presa tanto e non capisco nemmeno dove ho criticato la cultura cinese in generale, ma quello che combinavano nel mercato di Wuhan è certificato.

Qui quello che fa di tutta l' erba un fascio sei proprio tu.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (13 Febbraio 2020)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Se devi difendere mangia sorci in questa maniera, il problema l' hai tu, non certo io.
> 
> Per me puoi accamparti nelle fognature di Milano e cacciare da mattino a sera con i tuoi amici cinesi ghiotti della stessa roba.
> 
> ...



non ho nessun amico cinese a Milano (1 ma è nato in america magari non vale visto che non mangia i pipistrelli?), ho tutti amici intelligenti però.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (13 Febbraio 2020)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> ok quindi hai visto due video su YouTube e per te i cinesi vivono di pipistrelli e girini. Io ci ho vissuto 10 mesi in Cina, magari facci un giro anche te quando sto Coronavirus passerà. Un po' come dire che gli italiani vivono di lumache e rane o di budini fatti col sangue, ovvero sanguinaccio (chissà che schifo per tante culture)



Però se posso (non voglio criticare o discutere) io anni fa ho girato la Cina (accompagnato da amici cinesi)...non dico di aver visto tutto ma ho visto molto comprese campagne rurali e paesini di montagna, oltre alle grandi città stra-conosciute e quello che ho visto mangiare alla gente in quei luoghi non l'ho mai visto in altre parti del mondo. Ma quello che fa inorridire, al di la della "materia prima" che si sa...è un fatto puramente culturale, è il trattamento che riservano a queste povere bestie. Nei vicoli delle grandi città ho trovato anche baracchini dove impalavano vivi animali come scorpioni, grossi ragni e tante altre creature per poi mangiarle crude e vive...una cosa da vomito (per non parlare dei "mercati" dove c'è qualsiasi tipo di animale che può venire in mente rinchiuso in minuscole gabbie). In ogni caso ho girato di tutto e assaggiato di tutto, dai pranzi/cene tipici offerti da gentilissime persone dei villaggi a cene di lusso in alcuni dei migliori ristoranti di Shanghai e Pechino...e preferisco lasciare un NO COMMENT.

Però devo dire che la maggior parte della gente conosciuta è sempre stata estremamente gentile e disponibile con noi (apparte la gente incontrata dei villaggi rurali che palesemente non era abituata a vedere occidentali e ci fissavano tutto il tempo ahaha)


----------



## pazzomania (13 Febbraio 2020)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> non ho nessun amico cinese a Milano (1 ma è nato in america magari non vale visto che non mangia i pipistrelli?), ho tutti amici intelligenti però.



Gentili ad accoglierti nel loro gruppo allora, visto che non hai nemmeno capito cosa ho scritto prima e ti sei scaldato tanto.


----------



## pazzomania (13 Febbraio 2020)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> Però se posso (non voglio criticare o discutere) io anni fa ho girato la Cina (accompagnato da amici cinesi)...non dico di aver visto tutto ma ho visto molto comprese campagne rurali e paesini di montagna, oltre alle grandi città stra-conosciute e quello che ho visto mangiare alla gente in quei luoghi non l'ho mai visto in altre parti del mondo. Ma quello che fa inorridire, al di la della "materia prima" che si sa...è un fatto puramente culturale, è il trattamento che riservano a queste povere bestie. Nei vicoli delle grandi città h*o trovato anche baracchini dove impalavano vivi animali come scorpioni, grossi ragni e tante altre creature per poi mangiarle crude e vive*...una cosa da vomito (per non parlare dei "mercati" dove c'è qualsiasi tipo di animale che può venire in mente rinchiuso in minuscole gabbie). In ogni caso ho girato di tutto e assaggiato di tutto, dai pranzi/cene tipici offerti da gentilissime persone dei villaggi a cene di lusso in alcuni dei migliori ristoranti di Shanghai e Pechino...e preferisco lasciare un NO COMMENT.
> 
> Però devo dire che la maggior parte della gente conosciuta è sempre stata estremamente gentile e disponibile con noi (apparte la gente incontrata dei villaggi rurali che palesemente non era abituata a vedere occidentali e ci fissavano tutto il tempo ahaha)



Serve aggiungere altro?

Che poi nemmeno volevo entrare nella discussione, mi ci hanno trascinato.

Scrivo che certa gente che ha certe usanze dovrebbe un attimo raddrizzarsi, e arriva il fenomeno (da baracchino cinese) che dice che ho addirittura criticato la millenaria cultura cinese dicendo che sono IO a fare di tutta l' erba un fascio.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (13 Febbraio 2020)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Serve aggiungere altro?
> 
> Che poi nemmeno volevo entrare nella discussione, mi ci hanno trascinato.
> 
> Scrivo che certa gente che ha certe usanze dovrebbe un attimo raddrizzarsi, e arriva il fenomeno (da baracchino cinese) che dice che ho addirittura criticato la millenaria cultura cinese dicendo che sono IO a fare di tutta l' erba un fascio.



C'è da dire che i cinesi nati e cresciuti da noi hanno la nostra stessa cultura culinaria per lo più, non sono abituati nemmeno loro a vedere certe robe. Però ad esempio il padre di questo mio amico cinese che è venuto con noi e ci ha fatto da guida per tutto il tempo, adora tutto quello che si mangia nel suo paese e addirittura sostiene che la cucina cinese sia molto meglio di quella italiana (l'unica cosa che ci ha sconsigliato di mangiare è il cane, per ovvie ragioni culturali)...è tutta questione di abitudine. Ricordo una colazione fatta in un paesino sperduto in campagna dove ci hanno servito grappa e polpette di grasso puro grandi come palle d'asino ahahaha. Il tutto alle 9 del mattino


----------



## Guglielmo90 (13 Febbraio 2020)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> ok quindi hai visto due video su YouTube e per te i cinesi vivono di pipistrelli e girini. Io ci ho vissuto 10 mesi in Cina, magari facci un giro anche te quando sto Coronavirus passerà. Un po' come dire che gli italiani vivono di lumache e rane o di budini fatti col sangue, ovvero sanguinaccio (chissà che schifo per tante culture)



Per non parlare dei sardi che mangiano il Casu Marzu => Tutti gli italiani mangiano formaggio con larve vive.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (13 Febbraio 2020)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> Però se posso (non voglio criticare o discutere) io anni fa ho girato la Cina (accompagnato da amici cinesi)...non dico di aver visto tutto ma ho visto molto comprese campagne rurali e paesini di montagna, oltre alle grandi città stra-conosciute e quello che ho visto mangiare alla gente in quei luoghi non l'ho mai visto in altre parti del mondo. Ma quello che fa inorridire, al di la della "materia prima" che si sa...è un fatto puramente culturale, è il trattamento che riservano a queste povere bestie. Nei vicoli delle grandi città ho trovato anche baracchini dove impalavano vivi animali come scorpioni, grossi ragni e tante altre creature per poi mangiarle crude e vive...una cosa da vomito (per non parlare dei "mercati" dove c'è qualsiasi tipo di animale che può venire in mente rinchiuso in minuscole gabbie). In ogni caso ho girato di tutto e assaggiato di tutto, dai pranzi/cene tipici offerti da gentilissime persone dei villaggi a cene di lusso in alcuni dei migliori ristoranti di Shanghai e Pechino...e preferisco lasciare un NO COMMENT.
> 
> Però devo dire che la maggior parte della gente conosciuta è sempre stata estremamente gentile e disponibile con noi (apparte la gente incontrata dei villaggi rurali che palesemente non era abituata a vedere occidentali e ci fissavano tutto il tempo ahaha)




scusami ma ti ha fatto fare il giro turistico questo tuo amico cinese? A Pechino c'è il mercatino con lo scorpione e la carne di scimmia per i turisti ma i cinesi al 99,9% mangiano quello che mangiamo noi: anatre, polli e maiali con qualche zuppa di pesce. Poi quando si parla di Cina si parla di un continente, alcune regioni hanno alcune usanze (come tanti paesi orientali) per alcuni animali stranissimi che secondo le usanze hanno effetti benefici o afrodisiaci ecc...altri villaggi sono ancora estremamente poveri e vivono di tutto quello che si trova. Detto ciò la Cina è cambiata notevolmente, i ragazzi nati li vanno al McDonald e mangiano i filetti di manzo, non certo i cani.

La mia critica è rivolta a un fenomeno che scrive 100 messaggi al giorno sul Coronavirus e la Cina e non è mai stato fuori dal suo paesello probabilmente che sentenzia su cose che non consoce. Come se mi mettessi a dire che gli italiani bevono il sangue e si mangiano le larve col formaggio


----------



## Lambro (13 Febbraio 2020)

In un documentario anni fà ho visto veramente usanze alimentari incredibili tra cui una in cui in un ristorante dei ragazzi tutti allegri si cibavano di un polipetto vivo inghiottito intero e veniva raccontato che fosse un'usanza antica come battesimo dei 18 anni.

Detto questo come già detto sopra non si puo' parlare della Cina come del Lichtenstein, parliamo di un continente da 1.5 miliardi di persone, con un cambiamento culturale piuttosto netto ed occidentale negli ultimi anni.
Giusto il paragone con li sanguinaccio ed il cazu marzu, tanto per dirne due.


----------



## pazzomania (13 Febbraio 2020)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> C'è da dire che i cinesi nati e cresciuti da noi hanno la nostra stessa cultura culinaria per lo più, non sono abituati nemmeno loro a vedere certe robe. Però ad esempio il padre di questo mio amico cinese che è venuto con noi e ci ha fatto da guida per tutto il tempo, adora tutto quello che si mangia nel suo paese e addirittura sostiene che la cucina cinese sia molto meglio di quella italiana (l'unica cosa che ci ha sconsigliato di mangiare è il cane, per ovvie ragioni culturali)...è tutta questione di abitudine. Ricordo una colazione fatta in un paesino sperduto in campagna dove ci hanno servito grappa e polpette di grasso puro grandi come palle d'asino ahahaha. Il tutto alle 9 del mattino



Ma si figurati; non penso e sopratutto* non ho scritto* da nessuna parte che tutti i cinesi mangiano da cani.

Ci mancherebbe.

Ma tra quei rarissimi casi dove si mangiano topi che ancora si muovono, è ovvio che prima o poi scoppi qualcosa.


----------



## Lambro (13 Febbraio 2020)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ma si figurati; non penso e sopratutto* non ho scritto* da nessuna parte che tutti i cinesi mangiano da cani.
> 
> Ci mancherebbe.
> 
> Ma tra quei rarissimi casi dove si mangiano topi che ancora si muovono, è ovvio che prima o poi scoppi qualcosa.



La verità è che da giorni c'è un grande allarmismo , misto terrorismo, sul coronavirus, tutti a puntare il dito quando non si sa e forse non si saprà mai quale sia stato il modus operandi del contagio, si parla di animaletti si parla di virus creati ad arte si parla di complotti statunitensi e di topi mangiati crudi, vale tutto ormai ma la verità probabilmente non la sapremo mai.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (13 Febbraio 2020)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> scusami ma ti ha fatto fare il giro turistico questo tuo amico cinese? A Pechino c'è il mercatino con lo scorpione e la carne di scimmia per i turisti ma i cinesi al 99,9% mangiano quello che mangiamo noi: anatre, polli e maiali con qualche zuppa di pesce. Poi quando si parla di Cina si parla di un continente, alcune regioni hanno alcune usanze (come tanti paesi orientali) per alcuni animali stranissimi che secondo le usanze hanno effetti benefici o afrodisiaci ecc...altri villaggi sono ancora estremamente poveri e vivono di tutto quello che si trova. Detto ciò la Cina è cambiata notevolmente, i ragazzi nati li vanno al McDonald e mangiano i filetti di manzo, non certo i cani.
> 
> La mia critica è rivolta a un fenomeno che scrive 100 messaggi al giorno sul Coronavirus e la Cina e non è mai stato fuori dal suo paesello probabilmente che sentenzia su cose che non consoce. Come se mi mettessi a dire che gli italiani bevono il sangue e si mangiano le larve col formaggio



Allora il giro l'abbiamo fatto con questo amico guidati da suo padre nato e cresciuto in Cina (e credo abbia pure strani intrallazzi perchè aveva delle case da paura in grandi attici ed era amico di sindaci e personalità del genere...infatti nei mega ristoranti siamo stati ospiti loro). Ma onestamente filetti e robe del genere mai trovati (MAGARI AVERLI TROVATI ahahah), mente il cane e il serpente ad esempio l'ho trovato spesso.
Comunque ciò che volevo mettere in luce quando ho descritto gli animali infilzati vivi non era per dire "i cinesi si mangiano le tarantole", ma il mettere in luce il poco rispettano che dimostrano ancor oggi in alcune pratiche...che se vogliamo sono anche equiparabili ai "nostri" allevamenti intensivi e disumani, quindi c'è solo da tacere. 

Tralasciando tutto ciò è ovvio che il 99,9% dei cinesi si mangia pesce, maiale, anatre e cose così...ma comunque c'è un po di tutto. Nelle montagne ho trovato anche il cinghiale che era delizioso ma per la maggior parte ho mangiato davvero male.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (13 Febbraio 2020)

Lambro ha scritto:


> In un documentario anni fà ho visto veramente usanze alimentari incredibili tra cui una in cui in un ristorante dei ragazzi tutti allegri si cibavano di un *polipetto vivo inghiottito intero* e veniva raccontato che fosse un'usanza antica come battesimo dei 18 anni.
> 
> Detto questo come già detto sopra non si puo' parlare della Cina come del Lichtenstein, parliamo di un continente da 1.5 miliardi di persone, con un cambiamento culturale piuttosto netto ed occidentale negli ultimi anni.
> Giusto il paragone con li sanguinaccio ed il cazu marzu, tanto per dirne due.



Confermo che anche questi si trovano infilzati vivi nei bastoncini...


----------



## pazzomania (13 Febbraio 2020)

Lambro ha scritto:


> La verità è che da giorni c'è un grande allarmismo , misto terrorismo, sul coronavirus, tutti a puntare il dito quando non si sa e forse non si saprà mai quale sia stato il modus operandi del contagio, si parla di animaletti si parla di virus creati ad arte si parla di complotti statunitensi e di topi mangiati crudi, vale tutto ormai ma la verità probabilmente non la sapremo mai.



Vero, ma siamo piuttosto superficiali a bollare tutto come allarmismo.

Laggiù è una tragedia, una tragedia vera.


----------



## willcoyote85 (13 Febbraio 2020)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> Però se posso (non voglio criticare o discutere) io anni fa ho girato la Cina (accompagnato da amici cinesi)...non dico di aver visto tutto ma ho visto molto comprese campagne rurali e paesini di montagna, oltre alle grandi città stra-conosciute e quello che ho visto mangiare alla gente in quei luoghi non l'ho mai visto in altre parti del mondo. Ma quello che fa inorridire, al di la della "materia prima" che si sa...è un fatto puramente culturale, è il trattamento che riservano a queste povere bestie. Nei vicoli delle grandi città ho trovato anche baracchini dove impalavano vivi animali come scorpioni, grossi ragni e tante altre creature per poi mangiarle crude e vive...una cosa da vomito (per non parlare dei "mercati" dove c'è qualsiasi tipo di animale che può venire in mente rinchiuso in minuscole gabbie). In ogni caso ho girato di tutto e assaggiato di tutto, dai pranzi/cene tipici offerti da gentilissime persone dei villaggi a cene di lusso in alcuni dei migliori ristoranti di Shanghai e Pechino...e preferisco lasciare un NO COMMENT.
> 
> Però devo dire che la maggior parte della gente conosciuta è sempre stata estremamente gentile e disponibile con noi (apparte la gente incontrata dei villaggi rurali che palesemente non era abituata a vedere occidentali e ci fissavano tutto il tempo ahaha)



io penso che sia sufficiente fare un giro a chinatown per non aver voglia di tornarci più. non oso immaginare in cina cosa puoi trovare guarda ahahahah.


----------



## Guglielmo90 (13 Febbraio 2020)

.

In questo caso tutto Ok. È solo qualche sardo.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (13 Febbraio 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> io penso che sia sufficiente fare un giro a chinatown per non aver voglia di tornarci più. non oso immaginare in cina cosa puoi trovare guarda ahahahah.



Ahahah non so non sono mai stato a chinatown ma posso dire che al di la del cibo la Cina è ricca di storia e ha alcuni scorci davvero impagabili. Ricordo un'escursione fatta in un tempio incastonato nelle montagne, ti devi fare una camminata boia ma ne vale la pena (è proprio li che poi ho mangiato il cinghiale buonissimo). Onestamente non ci tornerei, perchè preferirei visitare prima altri luoghi, ma è comunque una meta che da un certo punto di vista ti arricchisce (basta ricordarsi che come torni in occidente non puoi ruttare come un ***** nei ristoranti o scoreggiare di brutto negli ascensori con altra gente ahahah).


----------



## sunburn (13 Febbraio 2020)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Vero, ma siamo piuttosto superficiali a bollare tutto come allarmismo.
> 
> Laggiù è una tragedia, una tragedia vera.


Secondo l'Istituto Superiore di Sanità, nell'ultima settimana, IN ITALIA, ci sono stati 760mila casi di influenza con circa 1500 decessi. Una media di circa 220 decessi al giorno(e ZERO thread per segnalarli). Non è una tragedia?
Mediamente in Italia ogni anno muoiono tra le 7mila e 9mila persone per cause, direttamente o indirettamente, legate all'influenza. 
Per raggiungere numeri simili a quelli di un virus che causa una patologia che noi consideriamo trascurabile, questo virus (parzialmente) nuovo deve arrivare a 8-9 milioni di contagi e 7-8mila morti solo nella provincia di Hubei.
Ok che si tratta, appunto, di un virus parzialmente nuovo ed è giusto restare vigili. Ma i fatti, a oggi, non giustificano tutto il clamore che c'è intorno alla vicenda. Anche a non voler credere ai numeri cinesi(probabilmente inferiori a quelli reali, ma secondo me non così tanto come si crede), basta analizzare la situazione qui da noi. Il virus è in giro là da inizio dicembre. Sai quanta gente è andata e tornata in due mesi? Anche ipotizzando che nessun "infetto" sia arrivato qui tra dicembre e metà gennaio, noi abbiamo la certezza che due "infetti" sono qui dal 20 gennaio circa e che per dieci giorni se ne sono andati a zonzo per il Paese. Da quando sono stati messi in isolamento i due turisti cinesi son passate due settimane e ancora non si vedono le migliaia di contagiati di cui alcuni blateravano. Vedremo come si evolverà la situazione, ma a oggi mi sembra palese che qualcuno abbia interesse a gettare benzina sul fuoco.



*NB:* ho voluto citare i dati dell'influenza per dare un'idea dei numeri, lo scopo non era un confronto sulle caratteristiche dei due virus né sulle patologie che causano.


----------



## Lambro (13 Febbraio 2020)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Secondo l'Istituto Superiore di Sanità, nell'ultima settimana, IN ITALIA, ci sono stati 760mila casi di influenza con circa 1500 decessi. Una media di circa 220 decessi al giorno(e ZERO thread per segnalarli). Non è una tragedia?
> Mediamente in Italia ogni anno muoiono tra le 7mila e 9mila persone per cause, direttamente o indirettamente, legate all'influenza.
> Per raggiungere numeri simili a quelli di un virus che causa una patologia che noi consideriamo trascurabile, questo virus (parzialmente) nuovo deve arrivare a 8-9 milioni di contagi e 7-8mila morti solo nella provincia di Hubei.
> Ok che si tratta, appunto, di un virus parzialmente nuovo ed è giusto restare vigili. Ma i fatti, a oggi, non giustificano tutto il clamore che c'è intorno alla vicenda. Anche a non voler credere ai numeri cinesi(probabilmente inferiori a quelli reali, ma secondo me non così tanto come si crede), basta analizzare la situazione qui da noi. Il virus è in giro là da inizio dicembre. Sai quanta gente è andata e tornata in due mesi? Anche ipotizzando che nessun "infetto" sia arrivato qui tra dicembre e metà gennaio, noi abbiamo la certezza che due "infetti" sono qui dal 20 gennaio circa e che per dieci giorni se ne sono andati a zonzo per il Paese. Da quando sono stati messi in isolamento i due turisti cinesi son passate due settimane e ancora non si vedono le migliaia di contagiati di cui alcuni blateravano. Vedremo come si evolverà la situazione, ma a oggi mi sembra palese che qualcuno abbia interesse a gettare benzina sul fuoco.
> ...



Tutto giusto però per l'influenza non si è isolata una città da 11 mln di persone, non hanno rinviato il gp della Cina, la convention piu' importante mondiale sui telefonini.
Una nazione che economicamente subirà tantissimo da questa cosa, senza contare gli strascichi enormi sulla fiducia che la gente avrà da ora in poi su qualsiasi prodotto cinese,già con l'export di automobili c'è stato un crollo immediato di richiesta nel mondo.


----------



## Zanc9 (13 Febbraio 2020)

Lambro ha scritto:


> Tutto giusto però per l'influenza non si è isolata una città da 11 mln di persone, non hanno rinviato il gp della Cina, la convention piu' importante mondiale sui telefonini.
> Una nazione che economicamente subirà tantissimo da questa cosa, senza contare gli strascichi enormi sulla fiducia che la gente avrà da ora in poi su qualsiasi prodotto cinese,già con l'export di automobili c'è stato un crollo immediato di richiesta nel mondo.



Infatti loro hanno decimato la loro economia per l'influenza. Si


----------



## koti (13 Febbraio 2020)

Sto paragone con l'influenza continuo a non capirlo. Non preoccupiamoci neppure del terrorismo allora: l'influenza fa più morti.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (13 Febbraio 2020)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Eh si, non esiste proprio il modo di contarli tutti, non si puo' proprio materialmente.
> 
> Hanno già mandato le liquidatrici 2.0
> 
> Le hanno fatte rasare a zero e buttate all' inferno ste povere ragazze...



Fuck a duck!!!

Per quale motivo sono rasate? Sta cosa non mi convince, per nulla. Ne sapremo di più più avanti ma addirittura farle rasare mi sembra assurdo, qui c’è qualcosa, anzi molto, che ci stanno tenendo nascosto, manco a Raccoon City zio ladro, e io non sono mai stato allarmista su questa cosa. Meno male che stiamo riuscendo ad impedirne la diffusione in Occidente.


----------



## willcoyote85 (13 Febbraio 2020)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> Ahahah non so non sono mai stato a chinatown ma posso dire che al di la del cibo la Cina è ricca di storia e ha alcuni scorci davvero impagabili. Ricordo un'escursione fatta in un tempio incastonato nelle montagne, ti devi fare una camminata boia ma ne vale la pena (è proprio li che poi ho mangiato il cinghiale buonissimo). Onestamente non ci tornerei, perchè preferirei visitare prima altri luoghi, ma è comunque una meta che da un certo punto di vista ti arricchisce (basta ricordarsi che come torni in occidente non puoi ruttare come un ***** nei ristoranti o scoreggiare di brutto negli ascensori con altra gente ahahah).



guarda non discuto, ogni luogo ha la sua storia che può piacere o meno. lasciando perdere il coronavirus che per certa gente qua dentro quando fa comodo viene dagli animali mentre quando critichi la cucina viene dal laboratorio o dagli americani o da chissà dove... io insisto col paragone little italy - chinatown.
sono di fianco l'una all'altra. in una si mangia normalmente, c'è pulito, c'è la mafia. nell'altra si mangia da schifo e c'è una puzza ed un sudiciume che se io fossi il sindaco di new york farei un bel repulisti serio. 
inutile cercare i sardi che mangiano questo o quello. tra di noi c'è forse una minoranza dell' 1 su 1000 mentre tra i cinesi magari sono 1 su 4. ma anche di più. se una grossa percentuale delle malattie proviene da la non sarà mica un caso. non hanno la cultura della pulizia.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (13 Febbraio 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> guarda non discuto, ogni luogo ha la sua storia che può piacere o meno. lasciando perdere il coronavirus che per certa gente qua dentro quando fa comodo viene dagli animali mentre quando critichi la cucina viene dal laboratorio o dagli americani o da chissà dove... io insisto col paragone little italy - chinatown.
> sono di fianco l'una all'altra. in una si mangia normalmente, c'è pulito, c'è la mafia. nell'altra si mangia da schifo e c'è una puzza ed un sudiciume che se io fossi il sindaco di new york farei un bel repulisti serio.
> inutile cercare i sardi che mangiano questo o quello. tra di noi c'è forse una minoranza dell' 1 su 1000 mentre tra i cinesi magari sono 1 su 4. ma anche di più. se una grossa percentuale delle malattie proviene da la non sarà mica un caso. non hanno la cultura della pulizia.



Esatto. Ma dire queste cose oggi è poco politically correct. Nel ‘98, penso di averne già parlato, andai a Xi'an per lavoro. Rimasi inorridito da ciò che vidi nei mercati locali e in generale dalla pulizia.


----------



## Guglielmo90 (13 Febbraio 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> guarda non discuto, ogni luogo ha la sua storia che può piacere o meno. lasciando perdere il coronavirus che per certa gente qua dentro quando fa comodo viene dagli animali mentre quando critichi la cucina viene dal laboratorio o dagli americani o da chissà dove... io insisto col paragone little italy - chinatown.
> sono di fianco l'una all'altra. in una si mangia normalmente, c'è pulito, c'è la mafia. nell'altra si mangia da schifo e c'è una puzza ed un sudiciume che se io fossi il sindaco di new york farei un bel repulisti serio.
> inutile cercare i sardi che mangiano questo o quello. tra di noi c'è forse una minoranza dell' 1 su 1000 mentre tra i cinesi magari sono 1 su 4. ma anche di più. se una grossa percentuale delle malattie proviene da la non sarà mica un caso. non hanno la cultura della pulizia.




Ma queste statistiche di 1 su 1000 contro 1 su 4 da dove le tiri fuori? Oltretutto in base a cosa dici che in un posto si mangia "normalmente" e nell'altro da schifo? Forse che per un cinese la cucina cinese è considerata "normale" mentre quella italiana no, e viceversa?


----------



## willcoyote85 (13 Febbraio 2020)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Secondo l'Istituto Superiore di Sanità, nell'ultima settimana, IN ITALIA, ci sono stati 760mila casi di influenza con circa 1500 decessi. Una media di circa 220 decessi al giorno(e ZERO thread per segnalarli). Non è una tragedia?
> Mediamente in Italia ogni anno muoiono tra le 7mila e 9mila persone per cause, direttamente o indirettamente, legate all'influenza.
> Per raggiungere numeri simili a quelli di un virus che causa una patologia che noi consideriamo trascurabile, questo virus (parzialmente) nuovo deve arrivare a 8-9 milioni di contagi e 7-8mila morti solo nella provincia di Hubei.
> Ok che si tratta, appunto, di un virus parzialmente nuovo ed è giusto restare vigili. Ma i fatti, a oggi, non giustificano tutto il clamore che c'è intorno alla vicenda. Anche a non voler credere ai numeri cinesi(probabilmente inferiori a quelli reali, ma secondo me non così tanto come si crede), basta analizzare la situazione qui da noi. Il virus è in giro là da inizio dicembre. Sai quanta gente è andata e tornata in due mesi? Anche ipotizzando che nessun "infetto" sia arrivato qui tra dicembre e metà gennaio, noi abbiamo la certezza che due "infetti" sono qui dal 20 gennaio circa e che per dieci giorni se ne sono andati a zonzo per il Paese. Da quando sono stati messi in isolamento i due turisti cinesi son passate due settimane e ancora non si vedono le migliaia di contagiati di cui alcuni blateravano. Vedremo come si evolverà la situazione, ma a oggi mi sembra palese che qualcuno abbia interesse a gettare benzina sul fuoco.
> ...



hai ragione ma devo precisare alcune cose... 

- innanzitutto come dici tu è un virus nuovo e poco conosciuto quindi è normale avere paura...

- la gente che muore per la semplice influenza ha già alcuni problemi di suo, sempre. dai tuoi numeri la mortalità è lo 0,2% e i malati sono circa l'1% del totale italiano, ma l'influenza arriva e in 2 mesi si sparge dappertutto mentre questo virus in 2 mesi è uscito a malapena da quella provincia per fortuna. se si fosse sparso dappertutto come fa di solito un'influenza parleremmo di milioni di morti per quanto è infettivo e mortale. basta vedere la nave da crociera.. hai mai sentito di una nave fermata perchè uno ha l'influenza? in quel caso la squassa e bon, non contagia centinaia di persone. hai mai visto pulire le strade come fanno in cina per un'influenza? e loro non sono di certo allarmisti, stanno anzi cercando di nascondere la cosa...

- la coppia cinese so *di per certo* che non è andata in giro ma soprattutto che quel poco che ha girato *ha sempre usato la mascherina *per fortuna. erano 2 biologi mica 2 sprovveduti e sapevano dei casini potenziali, hanno sempre viaggiato soli facendo giri alternativi... anzi ci scommetto che sono venuti in italia per farsi curare meglio e salvarsi la pelle. lo so perchè conosco gente che li ha visti nella mia città.

quindi per quanto riguarda l'allarmismo non lo so, seguo pochissimo i TG anzi niente e quel poco lo leggo qui. penso che ci siano quelli troppo allarmati e quelli troppo "furbi" dall'altra parte. però questo è un virus tosto e in quella città ha fatto un macello mai visto. non so la causa, forse la zero prevenzione iniziale, ma c'è da evitare assolutamente che esca di la con tale forza.


----------



## willcoyote85 (13 Febbraio 2020)

Guglielmo90 ha scritto:


> Ma queste statistiche di 1 su 1000 contro 1 su 4 da dove le tiri fuori? Oltretutto in base a cosa dici che in un posto si mangia "normalmente" e nell'altro da schifo? Forse che per un cinese la cucina cinese è considerata "normale" mentre quella italiana no, e viceversa?



le statistiche le ho inventate, infatti ho detto "forse".

hai letto tutto il post? se una marea di italiani o europei mangiasse vermi ci sarebbero nei mercati delle città, ma no perchè sono una minoranza risicata.
i cinesi che mangiano quelle cose non sono una minoranza.
dai inutile spiegare queste cose.

per "da schifo" si intende sporco, non sano. non è sano mangiare animali ed insetti crudi. portano malattie. lo sanno tutti. a chinatown c'è una puzza incredibile, animali appesi in strada morti, prostitute sui balconi delle vie principali, immondizia dappertutto. 
perchè negare l'evidenza?

se poi loro preferiscono i pongoni e noi le galline son gusti non discuto. ma da certe bestie si prendono brutte malattie queste non sono opinioni...


----------



## Guglielmo90 (13 Febbraio 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> le statistiche le ho inventate, infatti ho detto "forse".
> 
> hai letto tutto il post? se una marea di italiani o europei mangiasse vermi ci sarebbero nei mercati delle città, ma no perchè sono una minoranza risicata.
> i cinesi che mangiano quelle cose non sono una minoranza.
> ...



Strano perché sono stato in Cina e non ho visto animali appesi per strada ne gente mangiare insetti crudi. Tantomeno prostitute ecc che non vedo cosa centrino con questo discorso. Tu sei stato?


----------



## pazzomania (13 Febbraio 2020)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Secondo l'Istituto Superiore di Sanità, nell'ultima settimana, IN ITALIA, ci sono stati 760mila casi di influenza con circa 1500 decessi. Una media di circa 220 decessi al giorno(e ZERO thread per segnalarli). Non è una tragedia?
> Mediamente in Italia ogni anno muoiono tra le 7mila e 9mila persone per cause, direttamente o indirettamente, legate all'influenza.
> *Per raggiungere numeri simili a quelli di un virus che causa una patologia che noi consideriamo trascurabile, questo virus (parzialmente) nuovo deve arrivare a 8-9 milioni di contagi e 7-8mila morti solo nella provincia di Hubei.*
> Ok che si tratta, appunto, di un virus parzialmente nuovo ed è giusto restare vigili. Ma i fatti, a oggi, non giustificano tutto il clamore che c'è intorno alla vicenda. Anche a non voler credere ai numeri cinesi(probabilmente inferiori a quelli reali, ma secondo me non così tanto come si crede), basta analizzare la situazione qui da noi. Il virus è in giro là da inizio dicembre. Sai quanta gente è andata e tornata in due mesi? Anche ipotizzando che nessun "infetto" sia arrivato qui tra dicembre e metà gennaio, noi abbiamo la certezza che due "infetti" sono qui dal 20 gennaio circa e che per dieci giorni se ne sono andati a zonzo per il Paese. Da quando sono stati messi in isolamento i due turisti cinesi son passate due settimane e ancora non si vedono le migliaia di contagiati di cui alcuni blateravano. Vedremo come si evolverà la situazione, ma a oggi mi sembra palese che qualcuno abbia interesse a gettare benzina sul fuoco.
> ...



In realtà, con 760.000 di casi di corona virus i morti sarebbero 15 mila

Con 8-9 milioni di contagiati che tu indichi, altro che 7/8 mila morti, sarebbero quasi 200.000

Ti sei perso nei conti amico o non ci ho capito un ca.... io???


----------



## willcoyote85 (13 Febbraio 2020)

Guglielmo90 ha scritto:


> Strano perché sono stato in Cina e non ho visto animali appesi per strada ne gente mangiare insetti crudi. Tantomeno prostitute ecc che non vedo cosa centrino con questo discorso. Tu sei stato?



in cina mai. ma non credere che mi inventi le cose... e stiamo parlando di new york. 

la cina è grande. i posti di turismo e di lavoro sono ovviamente all'avanguardia. ma appena esci trovi la povertà e li iniziano i guai.


----------



## Guglielmo90 (13 Febbraio 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> in cina mai. ma non credere che mi inventi le cose... e stiamo parlando di new york.
> 
> la cina è grande. i posti di turismo e di lavoro sono ovviamente all'avanguardia. ma appena esci trovi la povertà e li iniziano i guai.



Tranquillo sono stato anche in città più piccole. Sicuramente l'igiene è più scarsa rispetto a come siamo abituati noi occidentali. Ma stati tranquillo che sono stato in giro con vari localz e si è sempre mangiato benissimo, mai mi è stato portato un piatto di insetti, tantomeno crudi. Tra l'altro guarda caso la cucina cinese è internazionalmente riconosciuta tra le migliori cucine, spesso al primo posto.


----------



## pazzomania (13 Febbraio 2020)

Guglielmo90 ha scritto:


> Tranquillo sono stato anche in città più piccole. Sicuramente l'igiene è più scarsa rispetto a come siamo abituati noi occidentali. Ma stati tranquillo che sono stato in giro con vari localz e si è sempre mangiato benissimo, mai mi è stato portato un piatto di insetti, tantomeno crudi. Tra l'altro guarda caso la cucina cinese è internazionalmente riconosciuta tra le migliori cucine, spesso al primo posto.



Ho l' impressione che qui, chiunque sia stato in Cina o abbia qualche legame o fascino per essa, difenda a spada tratta oltremodo.

Nessuno odia i cinesi, nessuno odia la Cina. Nessuno vuole dire nulla.

Semplicemente, che quella minoranza che si mangia sorci vivi e altro cibo non cotto ( la cottura dei cibi ha portato l'uomo al progresso di oggi), è demente.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (13 Febbraio 2020)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ho l' impressione che qui, chiunque sia stato in Cina o abbia qualche legame o fascino per essa, difenda a spada tratta oltremodo.
> 
> Nessuno odia i cinesi, nessuno odia la Cina. Nessuno vuole dire nulla.
> 
> Semplicemente, che quella minoranza che si mangia sorci vivi e altro cibo non cotto ( la cottura dei cibi ha portato l'uomo al progresso di oggi), è demente.



Io in Cina sono stato ma non la difendo.


----------



## Guglielmo90 (13 Febbraio 2020)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ho l' impressione che qui, chiunque sia stato in Cina o abbia qualche legame o fascino per essa, difenda a spada tratta oltremodo.
> 
> Nessuno odia i cinesi, nessuno odia la Cina. Nessuno vuole dire nulla.
> 
> Semplicemente, che quella minoranza che si mangia sorci vivi e altro cibo non cotto ( la cottura dei cibi ha portato l'uomo al progresso di oggi), è demente.



Ma se si mangia molto più cibo crudo qui in Italia che in Cina. Ma poi come fai a dire nessuno vuole dire nulla contro i cinesi se hai scritto almeno 20 post per dire che se lo meritano dato che mangiano di tutto


----------



## Guglielmo90 (13 Febbraio 2020)

Invece per quelli che si stanno già facendo i film sull'epidemia zombie per la foto delle infermiere rasate: è stato fatto per poter essere più efficiente e togliere/indossare più velocemente le divise da lavoro.


----------



## Djici (13 Febbraio 2020)

Discutere per ore su quello che mangiano forse serve a poco... Visto che non si sa da dove viene questo virus.
Poi magari viene per davvero dalla loro alimentazione... O forse da un laboratorio...


----------



## pazzomania (13 Febbraio 2020)

Guglielmo90 ha scritto:


> Ma se si mangia molto più cibo crudo qui in Italia che in Cina. Ma poi come fai a dire nessuno vuole dire nulla contro i cinesi se hai scritto almeno 20 post per dire che se lo meritano dato che mangiano di tutto



Ma oggi che succede? E' la seconda volta che i difensori dei mangiaratti mi mettono in bocca cose mai scritte.

Io ho detto che se lo meritano? io ho scritto 20 volte che mi dispiace per loro.

Ho scritto che se le cercano con certi comportamenti, di certo non gioisco per quanto sta accadendo loro.

E basta cercare la rissa ogni volta, è ovvio che qualsiasi cosa si scrive non è riferita* all' intero popolo cinese*, ma serve davvero fare la premessa in ogni post? siamo all' asilo?


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (13 Febbraio 2020)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ma oggi che succede? E' la seconda volta che i difensori dei mangiaratti mi mettono in bocca cose mai scritte.
> 
> Io ho detto che se lo meritano? io ho scritto 20 volte che mi dispiace per loro.
> 
> ...



Risparmia il fiato, o meglio, non consumare le tue cartilagini sulla tastiera, è tutto inutile. Gli occidentali attuali sono stati catechizzati dal mito illuminista del buon selvaggio (mito le cui categorie in origine venivano applicate solo ai popoli realmente primitivi, oggi vengono invece applicate a praticamente qualunque popolazione non occidentale), sempre in prima linea quando c’è da vomitare sul proprio paese e da difendere paesi che sono realmente l’inferno in terra rispetto al nostro, oltre che essere molto meno evoluti (eh, non basta un laptop e un WI-FI per esserlo, è un discorso molto più complesso) e aver attuato pratiche anche relative agli esseri umani che non possono esistere in una nazione realmente civilizzata (pensiamo alla barbarie della politica del figlio unico, che oltre ad essere aberranti in se stessa ha creato enormi problemi sociali causati dall’abbondanza di maschi rispetto alle femmine, con conseguenze facilmente intuibili per molti uomini) e poi parlano dei propri connazionali come feccia che deve sparire (non ho mai sentito così tanti stereotipi sulla mafia e gli italiani da parte degli stranieri, non siamo i primi a sputare su noi stessi, poi però quando si parla di paesi che non ci legano manco gli stivali sotto mille aspetti lì partono diecimila distinguo appena scrivi qualcosa non mielosamente politicamente corretto, perfino quando, come nel tuo caso, i distinguo erano già stati fatti da te).


----------



## Guglielmo90 (13 Febbraio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Risparmia il fiato, o meglio, non consumare le tue cartilagini sulla tastiera, è tutto inutile. Gli occidentali attuali sono stati catechizzati dal mito illuminista del buon selvaggio (mito le cui categorie in origine venivano applicate solo ai popoli realmente primitivi, oggi vengono invece applicate a praticamente qualunque popolazione non occidentale), sempre in prima linea quando c’è da vomitare sul proprio paese e da difendere paesi che sono realmente l’inferno in terra rispetto al nostro, oltre che essere molto meno evoluti (eh, non basta un laptop e un WI-FI per esserlo, è un discorso molto più complesso) e aver attuato pratiche anche relative agli esseri umani che non possono esistere in una nazione realmente civilizzata (pensiamo alla barbarie della politica del figlio unico, che oltre ad essere aberranti in se stessa ha creato enormi problemi sociali causati dall’abbondanza di maschi rispetto alle femmine, con conseguenze facilmente intuibili per molti uomini) e poi parlano dei propri connazionali come feccia che deve sparire (non ho mai sentito così tanti stereotipi sulla mafia e gli italiani da parte degli stranieri, non siamo i primi a sputare su noi stessi, poi però quando si parla di paesi che non ci legano manco gli stivali sotto mille aspetti lì partono diecimila distinguo appena scrivi qualcosa non mielosamente politicamente corretto, perfino quando, come nel tuo caso, i distinguo erano già stati fatti da te).



E tutto sto discorso che cosa c'entra? Il punto è che si sta alimentando allarmismo e disinformazione basandosi su luoghi comuni sui cinesi che molto probabilmente non c'azzeccano nemmeno nulla con questo virus.


----------



## mabadi (13 Febbraio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Lo disse un tizio di un'università americana: i contagiati sono almeno 50.000 al giorno.
> 
> Sono tutti dentro casa, sterilizzano le città, ma i contagi continuano ad aumentare a vista d'occhio. Mi sa che manca davvero poco ai lanciafiamme...



i film indicano un altro rimedio, anche se poi alla fine non si usa mai perchè si trova sempre la cura.
Ma il rimedio reale è un altro.
Naturalmente non è neanche ipotizzabile l'uso, anche perchè il contagio ormai è diffuso.


----------



## mabadi (13 Febbraio 2020)

Lambro ha scritto:


> Tutto giusto però per l'influenza non si è isolata una città da 11 mln di persone, non hanno rinviato il gp della Cina, la convention piu' importante mondiale sui telefonini.
> Una nazione che economicamente subirà tantissimo da questa cosa, senza contare gli strascichi enormi sulla fiducia che la gente avrà da ora in poi su qualsiasi prodotto cinese,già con l'export di automobili c'è stato un crollo immediato di richiesta nel mondo.



Non ci prendiamo in giro.
Il solo pensare di paragonare l'influenza al coronavirus equivale a ritenere la popolazione totalmente demente.
La reale sostanziale differenza fra i due tipi di malattia consiste nella circostanza che i 760mila casi meno i 220 morti li curi con farmaci da banco. Il coronavirus no.
i 2 cinesi ricoverati a Roma hanno equipe mediche che li controllano, farmaci specifici, macchinari ecc
Se ci fossero anche solo 72.000 persone al giorno infettate dal Coronaviurs il SSN Italiano come le curerebbe?
a chi darebbero i farmaci, che a quel punto non basteranno, chi attaccherebbero ai respiratori ecc? Come riusciresti a contenere tale malattia ed impedire che i 72000 non divengano il doppio ecc.


----------



## sunburn (14 Febbraio 2020)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> In realtà, con 760.000 di casi di corona virus i morti sarebbero 15 mila
> 
> Con 8-9 milioni di contagiati che tu indichi, altro che 7/8 mila morti, sarebbero quasi 200.000
> 
> Ti sei perso nei conti amico o non ci ho capito un ca.... io???


Non era un calcolo sui possibili decessi sulla base dei dati attuali. Era per dire che può fare impressione leggere “60mila contagi e più di mille morti”, ma se alla fine questo virus dovesse arrivare a 9-8milioni di contagi e 7-8mila morti nella provincia di Hubei, avrebbe fatto gli stessi identici danni che fa da noi l’influenza e di cui noi non ci interessiamo.
Poi, ripeto, essendo un virus parzialmente nuovo è giusto restare vigili, ma al momento non sembra essere la piaga che sterminerà l’Umanità come alcuni vogliono far credere. Anche perché la percentuale di guarigioni sul totale dei casi conclusi è in costante aumento ed è arrivata ormai all’83%(un paio di settimane fa era intorno al 40%).

In ogni caso, è una situazione che stiamo vivendo in tempo reale quindi è impossibile esprimersi in maniera definitiva in un senso o nell’altro.


----------



## sunburn (14 Febbraio 2020)

mabadi ha scritto:


> Non ci prendiamo in giro.
> Il solo pensare di paragonare l'influenza al coronavirus equivale a ritenere la popolazione totalmente demente.
> La reale sostanziale differenza fra i due tipi di malattia consiste nella circostanza che i 760mila casi meno i 220 morti li curi con farmaci da banco. Il coronavirus no.
> i 2 cinesi ricoverati a Roma hanno equipe mediche che li controllano, farmaci specifici, macchinari ecc
> ...


Devi assolutamente correre dalle 120 persone che solo questa settimana sono in terapia intensiva a causa dell’influenza stagionale e dir loro che è inutile che siano intubati, basta prendere la Tachipirina.


----------



## sunburn (14 Febbraio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Io in Cina sono stato ma non la difendo.



Che ingrato. Dopo tutti gli investimenti che lo Stato cinese ha fatto nel Milan...


----------



## willcoyote85 (14 Febbraio 2020)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Non era un calcolo sui possibili decessi sulla base dei dati attuali. Era per dire che può fare impressione leggere “60mila contagi e più di mille morti”, ma se alla fine questo virus dovesse arrivare a 9-8milioni di contagi e 7-8mila morti nella provincia di Hubei, avrebbe fatto gli stessi identici danni che fa da noi l’influenza e di cui noi non ci interessiamo.
> Poi, ripeto, essendo un virus parzialmente nuovo è giusto restare vigili, ma al momento non sembra essere la piaga che sterminerà l’Umanità come alcuni vogliono far credere. Anche perché la percentuale di guarigioni sul totale dei casi conclusi è in costante aumento ed è arrivata ormai all’83%(un paio di settimane fa era intorno al 40%).
> 
> In ogni caso, è una situazione che stiamo vivendo in tempo reale quindi è impossibile esprimersi in maniera definitiva in un senso o nell’altro.



scusa continuo a non capire i tuoi calcoli. wuhan ha 11M di persone, coi nuovi calcoli solo ieri almeno 20.000 contagi e 250 morti. possiamo ipotizzare minimo 200.000 contagi e 2000 morti (ma proprio minimo ad oggi).

influenza: 1% di contagi e 0.2% di morti sui contagiati.
coronavirus a wuhan: 2% di contagi e 1% di morti sui contagiati.

tra 1 mese dove saremo? speriamo non esca da la, egoisticamente sarebbe già un bel successo a questo punto.


----------



## sunburn (14 Febbraio 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> hai ragione ma devo precisare alcune cose...
> 
> - innanzitutto come dici tu è un virus nuovo e poco conosciuto quindi è normale avere paura...
> 
> ...



Il caso della nave dimostra come le soluzioni semplici prese di pancia siano le peggiori. Da quando l’Umanità ha iniziato a solcare i mari, le navi sono sempre state il luogo in cui le infezioni si sono diffuse più rapidamente. Anche considerando le notevolmente migliorate le condizioni igienico-sanitarie delle navi attuali, restano pur sempre un luogo chiuso in cui è inevitabile che un’infezione si trasmetta.

Sul discorso della mascherina, fidati che non sono granché efficaci. Considera solo che in tempi non sospetti l’OMS ha pubblicato un rapporto in cui sosteneva che il Mondo non sarebbe in grado di contenere un virus aggressivo e, se comparisse una bestiaccia del genere, causerebbe milioni di morti. Figurati se basta una mascherina...

Per il resto, chiunque si sbilanci in questo momento, spara a caso perché è una situazione che stiamo vivendo in tempo reale. 
L’unica cosa che possiamo fare è valutare dati e fatti in modo razionale e avendo almeno qualche nozione sull’argomento. Per esempio, molti pensano che un virus che causa immediatamente sintomi gravi si diffonda molto rapidamente. In realtà, non è detto che sia così. A livello teorico(ripeto, a livello teorico) nel mondo moderno, nei Paesi con un buon sistema sanitario, è più probabile che si diffonda molto e rapidamente un virus che causa sintomi lievi. E il motivo è semplice: se uno si sveglia con un po’ di mal di gola e qualche linea di febbre, continua la sua vita normalmente, andando a lavorare, a fare la spesa, *a vedere l’ennesimo rigore inventato a favore della Juventus* ecc, contribuendo alla diffusione del virus. Se, invece, uno si sveglia, non riesce a respirare e tossisce sangue, tendenzialmente va in ospedale a farsi curare, bloccando la diffusione. 
Questo per dire che, se persino chi ha studiato il virus non si lancia in affermazioni perentorie, a maggior ragione non ha senso l’atteggiamento di chi paventa lo spauracchio della fine del Mondo senza sapere neanche come si usa un cerotto.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (14 Febbraio 2020)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Che ingrato. Dopo tutti gli investimenti che lo Stato cinese ha fatto nel Milan...



Ahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## Clarenzio (14 Febbraio 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> scusa continuo a non capire i tuoi calcoli. wuhan ha 11M di persone, coi nuovi calcoli solo ieri almeno 20.000 contagi e 250 morti. possiamo ipotizzare minimo 200.000 contagi e 2000 morti (ma proprio minimo ad oggi).
> 
> influenza: 1% di contagi e 0.2% di morti sui contagiati.
> coronavirus a wuhan: 2% di contagi e 1% di morti sui contagiati.
> ...



La zona di Whuan ha finora un tasso di mortalità dovuta al Coronavirus vicina al 3%, fuori da questa macro-regione, nel resto della Cina, è dello 0,36%.
Nel resto del mondo si contano solo 2 morti .
Siamo di fronte ad un virus altamente contagioso ed inizialmente asintomatico (come tutti i patogeni prevalentemente opportunisti, ma per pericolosità ben distante dalla SARS) ma relativamente poco pericoloso.


----------



## willcoyote85 (14 Febbraio 2020)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Il caso della nave dimostra come le soluzioni semplici prese di pancia siano le peggiori. Da quando l’Umanità ha iniziato a solcare i mari, le navi sono sempre state il luogo in cui le infezioni si sono diffuse più rapidamente. Anche considerando le notevolmente migliorate le condizioni igienico-sanitarie delle navi attuali, restano pur sempre un luogo chiuso in cui è inevitabile che un’infezione si trasmetta.
> 
> Sul discorso della mascherina, fidati che non sono granché efficaci. Considera solo che in tempi non sospetti l’OMS ha pubblicato un rapporto in cui sosteneva che il Mondo non sarebbe in grado di contenere un virus aggressivo e, se comparisse una bestiaccia del genere, causerebbe milioni di morti. Figurati se basta una mascherina...
> 
> ...



si be ma mascherina aiuta molto a contenere, ma non protegge. se uno è attento ed in più ha la mascherina riduce drasticamente la possibilità comunque. rimango convinto che questi 2 sono stati attentissimi, hanno girato pochissimo ed erano molto contenti di essere in italia.

il problema di questo virus è proprio l'incubazione lunga e la trasmissione senza sintomi (o pochi?). l'untore dello chalet lo dimostra...

SE davvero il caldo arresterà sto schifo, ad oggi sono abbastanza positivo almeno per la situazione in italia. vediamo...


----------



## willcoyote85 (14 Febbraio 2020)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> La zona di Whuan ha finora un tasso di mortalità dovuta al Coronavirus vicina al 3%, fuori da questa macro-regione, nel resto della Cina, è dello 0,36%.
> Nel resto del mondo si contano solo 2 morti .
> Siamo di fronte ad un virus altamente contagioso ed inizialmente asintomatico (come tutti i patogeni prevalentemente opportunisti, ma per pericolosità ben distante dalla SARS) ma relativamente poco pericoloso.



poco pericoloso (per ora) se non abiti a wuhan.
non capisco perchè li sia così cattivo mentre fuori lo sembri meno. forse han tardato davvero troppo con le contromisure.
ma il dato della mortalità così differente è strano


----------



## mabadi (14 Febbraio 2020)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Devi assolutamente correre dalle 120 persone che solo questa settimana sono in terapia intensiva a causa dell’influenza stagionale e dir loro che è inutile che siano intubati, basta prendere la Tachipirina.



non hai compreso il senso.
Non ho mai detto che non devono essere intubati.
Ma i ricoveri di un'influenza il SSN lo gestisce. I ricoveri connessi con il coronavirus non è minimamente in grado di gestirli.
La differenza consiste nel numero di ricoveri necessari per far fronte alle due malattie.
Nell'influenza minima percentuale nel coronavirus percentuale alta.


----------



## sunburn (14 Febbraio 2020)

mabadi ha scritto:


> non hai compreso il senso.
> Non ho mai detto che non devono essere intubati.
> Ma i ricoveri di un'influenza il SSN lo gestisce. I ricoveri connessi con il coronavirus non è minimamente in grado di gestirli.
> La differenza consiste nel numero di ricoveri necessari per far fronte alle due malattie.
> Nell'influenza minima percentuale nel coronavirus percentuale alta.


Secondo te ci sono 64mila persone ricoverate nella sola provincia di Hubei?


----------



## markjordan (14 Febbraio 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> poco pericoloso (per ora) se non abiti a wuhan.
> non capisco perchè li sia così cattivo mentre fuori lo sembri meno. forse han tardato davvero troppo con le contromisure.
> ma il dato della mortalità così differente è strano


perche' ci sono troppi contagiati e non puoi intubarli tutti


----------



## Super_Lollo (14 Febbraio 2020)

Fatto sta che gli unici 3 contagiati in Italia ( la coppia e l'unico italiano ) sono tutti in condizioni stabili senza nessun tipo di problema e l'Italiano dicono sia completamente guarito ma non lo fanno uscire per precauzione. 

Ora la domanda che tutti si stanno facendo è : Perchè in Cina muoiono e negli altri posti del mondo no ? 
E' anche vero che su 11 milioni di persone 20mila infetti sono tanti ma non tantissimi e il tasso di morte in cina è sotto al 2% e nel mento sotto allo 0,40%.


----------



## mabadi (14 Febbraio 2020)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Secondo te ci sono 64mila persone ricoverate nella sola provincia di Hubei?



no infatti il tasso ufficiale di morti è più alto rispetto ad altri posti dove ci sono meno casi ed hanno costruito due ospedali.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (14 Febbraio 2020)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Fatto sta che gli unici 3 contagiati in Italia ( la coppia e l'unico italiano ) sono tutti in condizioni stabili senza nessun tipo di problema e l'Italiano dicono sia completamente guarito ma non lo fanno uscire per precauzione.
> 
> Ora la domanda che tutti si stanno facendo è : Perchè in Cina muoiono e negli altri posti del mondo no ?
> E' anche vero che su 11 milioni di persone 20mila infetti sono tanti ma non tantissimi e il tasso di morte in cina è sotto al 2% e nel mento sotto allo 0,40%.



infatti sto guardando i numeri e quelli di Wuhan non quadrano con il resto della Cina e nel mondo: 

WUHAN: Contagiati 51.986 Morti: 1318 death rate: 2,5% 
Resto Cina: Contagiati 12.471 Morti: 66 death rate: 0,5% 
Resto del Mondo esclusa Cina: Contagiati 594 Morti: 3 death rate 0,5% 

Insomma sembra che il death rate sia più vicino allo 0,5%. Se lo prendiamo come valido (anche se il campione statistico è basso) i contagiati di Wuhan e provincia dovrebbero essere 250 mila e non 51 mila.


----------



## Super_Lollo (14 Febbraio 2020)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> infatti sto guardando i numeri e quelli di Wuhan non quadrano con il resto della Cina e nel mondo:
> 
> WUHAN: Contagiati 51.986 Morti: 1318 death rate: 2,5%
> Resto Cina: Contagiati 12.471 Morti: 66 death rate: 0,5%
> ...



La verità non la sapremo mai, come non sapremo mai la genesi di questo virus. 
Tra 2 mesi nessuno ne parlerà piu e rimarrà un buco nero di 3 mesi di economia Cinese che taglierà il Pil di almeno 3/4 punti.


----------



## willcoyote85 (14 Febbraio 2020)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> infatti sto guardando i numeri e quelli di Wuhan non quadrano con il resto della Cina e nel mondo:
> 
> WUHAN: Contagiati 51.986 Morti: 1318 death rate: 2,5%
> Resto Cina: Contagiati 12.471 Morti: 66 death rate: 0,5%
> ...



appunto, ma anche di morti altro che 1318. chissà cosa ce n'è sparsi nelle proprie case o non conteggiati.. mah...


----------



## markjordan (14 Febbraio 2020)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> infatti sto guardando i numeri e quelli di Wuhan non quadrano con il resto della Cina e nel mondo:
> 
> WUHAN: Contagiati 51.986 Morti: 1318 death rate: 2,5%
> .


contagiati , non guariti , il tasso salira'
il primario cinese all'inizio disse 3-4%

e comunque i numeri di infetti sono molto + alti , i morti in casa non li contano 

i 2 cinesi allo spallanzani li consideriamo vivi ? boh


----------

